# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Glary Utilities - комбайн по работе с системой

## PavelA

В поисках описания одного из файлов, встреченных в логах "Помогите!" наткнулся на сайт http://www.glaryutilities.com
Там в продуктах увидел *Glary Utilities* . Заинтересовал небольшой размер - 5Мб, бесплатность, русский интерфейс. Сайт быстрый, скачалось шустро, установка прошла без проблем.

Что там есть?

1. 1-Кликом - мастер поиска проблем на компьютере.
2. Модули
 а) Очистка
  - очистка дисков
  - очистка реестра
  - исправление ярлыков в меню
  - менеджер деинсталляции
 б) Оптимизация
  - менеджер автозапуска
  - оптимизатор памяти
  - менеджер контекстного меню
  - дефрагментатор реестра
 в) Безопасность
  - стирание следов
  - файловый измельчитель
  - восстановление файлов
  - зашифровать и расшифровать файлы
 г) файлы и папки
  - анализ дисков
  - поиск дубликатов
  - поиск пустых папок
  - разрезать и объединить файлы
 д) Инструменты
  - менеджер процессов
  - Ассистент ИЕ
  - станд. инструменты Windows 

Есть коммерческая версия с дополнительными возможностями.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## senyak

Интересный способ перевода страницы на русский. Просто переводится через гугл  :Smiley: . Но это лучше, чем ничего

----------


## PavelA

Если это про то, что я написал, то я не переводил. Просто запустил утилиту и списал все названия модулей.  :Wink:

----------

